# Hobbytown USA Frederick MD "The Colieum"



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

*Hobbytown USA Frederick MD "The Coliseum"*

This will be a forum for the on road program at the Coliseum at Hobbytown USA in Frederick, MD. A 100'x47' indoor asphalt track that holds on road racing every Saturday and oval every other Sunday. Host of the 2009 on road electric paved ROAR Nationals. Feel free to post your questions or concerns on this thread regarding our track. 

The on road classes we run are TC Stock, 1/12 Stock, US Vintage Trans Am, and Spec. But if you have three or more to run in a class I will let you race.

We are presently two weeks into an 8 week point series with two throw outs. So even if you missed the first two you can still make up those points.

Hope to see you at the "C"!!


----------



## CAXM (May 29, 2005)

Any pictures of the typical road course set up?


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

*Updates to the '09 '10 season*

Unless otherwise noted:
1. Races are road or"circuit" races conducted per current ROAR rules & regulations.
2. Oval races are conducted every other Sunday during the fall/winter.


OCT 2 ROAR ASPHALT ON-ROAD NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS - (Friday)
3 ROAR ASPHALT ON-ROAD NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS - (Saturday)
4 ROAR ASPHALT ON-ROAD NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS - (Sunday)

10 TRACK CLOSED - POST NATS REPAIR & REHAB
11 TRACK CLOSED - POST NATS REPAIR & REHAB
12 (Monday = Columbus Day Holiday)

17 Track open ; Club Race
18 ENDURO RACE

24 TRACK CLOSES 3 P.M. to set up for oval . (Oval practice 4:00 - 7:30 P.M.)
25 GEORGE MEASE MEMORIAL RACE (oval race)

31 Race 1 Fall Points Series ( best 6 out of 7 finishes count for points)
NOV 1 (Sunday)

7 Race 2 Fall Points Series
8 Oval Racing

11 (Wednesday=Veterans Day)

14 Race 3 Fall Points Series
15 

21 Race 4 Fall Points Series
22 Oval Racing

26 (Thursday = Thanksgiving )

28 Track open; Club Race
29 ENDURO RACE

DEC 5 Race 5 Fall Points Series
6 Oval Racing

12 Race 6 Fall Points Series
13

19 HOLIDAY CHARITY RACE (also final race of Fall Points Series)
All proceeds to Charity ;Entry FEE = $20 + one canned good
20 Oval Racing

25 (Friday=Christmas)
26 Track open ; Club Race
27 ENDURO RACE
2010

JAN 1 (New Years = Friday)
2 Track open ; Club Race
3 Oval Race

7 Race 1 Winter Points Series
8

16 Race 2 Winter Point Series
17 Oval Race
18 Monday = (MLK holiday)

23 Race 3 Winter Point Series
24

30 Race 4 Winter Point Series
31 Oval Race


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

"The Colieum" What is that? Is that where you have a bag hooked up to your guts?


----------



## oldguy (Feb 3, 2003)

The "C" is a FANTASTIC big, indoor, asphalt track in Frederick, Maryland which is near Washington, DC. It's a super smooth and very fast track. The current menu offers on-road racing and a growing oval program. F-1 and INDY cars would look great on this track. If you have a chance, get to the "C"; you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Protus (Aug 25, 2009)

Is the track open during the week?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm still askin', what is a "Colieum"?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I would like to come to the track for practice before the Roar Asphalt on-road National Championships what would be a good weekend to make the trip. I will be coming from MI.


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

I am terrible at cutting out bodies.... If I came by on Sat or Sunday would anyone be able to cut a few bodies for me? I'll pay you or do some Computer/Network work in exchange.


----------



## RcDave1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sure someone will help out. if i'm there i will try to help. Later Dave


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

RcDave1 said:


> I'm sure someone will help out. if i'm there i will try to help. Later Dave


Thanks!


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

rockin_bob13 said:


> "The Colieum" What is that? Is that where you have a bag hooked up to your guts?


No my friend that would be a colostomy bag. If your curious my wife is a nurse she can hook one up for you.



rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm still askin', what is a "Colieum"?


What was meant was the Coliseum typos late at night are a failing of everyone at the keyboard.

You coming to race with us?


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

any pics of the the track?


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt K said:


> any pics the the track?


I grew up in Detroit.... Your from 23 and Gratioit area?

There are some pics here


http://www.htufrederickmd.com/RCraces.htm


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

Immo said:


> I grew up in Detroit.... Your from 23 and Gratioit area?
> 
> There are some pics here
> 
> ...


yea 23 and 94


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

I know I have been high maintenance since I showed up, but I have another issue that I need some help with. I will always pay or return favors anyway I can for anyone who helps me.....

I have 4-4cell EP 4600 battery packs with no connectors on them. Can anyone show me, help me, etc get dean connectors on them and hopefully the C has a Standard Male Tamiya to Standard Male Dean Connector so I can charge them.


----------



## oneway1001 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would love to come out and run my TCI would like to know how 
many guys come out for a local event.
I run TC 13.5 2C Foam edition wanted to know if any one else run this 
class. Thanks I will be coming from Jersey City NJ sometime in February probably the end. Thanks again see you guys soon.


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

Immo said:


> I know I have been high maintenance since I showed up, but I have another issue that I need some help with. I will always pay or return favors anyway I can for anyone who helps me.....
> 
> I have 4-4cell EP 4600 battery packs with no connectors on them. Can anyone show me, help me, etc get dean connectors on them and hopefully the C has a Standard Male Tamiya to Standard Male Dean Connector so I can charge them.


If you get the pigtails I will solder them on for you.



oneway1001 said:


> I would love to come out and run my TCI would like to know how
> many guys come out for a local event.
> I run TC 13.5 2C Foam edition wanted to know if any one else run this
> class. Thanks I will be coming from Jersey City NJ sometime in February probably the end. Thanks again see you guys soon.


We are starting a best 6 out of 7 point series race this Saturday and usually get anywhere from 25 to 50 entries total. There should be at least one full heat of 13.5 (no foams we're an asphalt track so it's rubbers) most people use Jaco Blues.

This link usually has a live stream of the tracks race days and practice.


----------



## oneway1001 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks I picking a rubber car spec up and a few weeks. Ill be down there in february probably the end.. Im not too concern with running point series a little to far for me to travel every week. But to make a great weekend might not be a bad idea... thanks again ill keep in touch...


----------



## RcDave1 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you have a oval pan car you could always make it a weekend. Run Road course saturday and oval on sunday, we have lots of fun both days and its always a great bunch of racers. hope to see ya sometime at the "C". Dave


----------



## COLD AS ICE (Dec 22, 2009)

keep dropping hints dad


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

Road Course Results.

Oval Results.


----------



## oneway1001 (Jan 10, 2010)

Are u guys racing this weekend ??
I know the birds are in effect..
Just was going to come down for a visit ...
see you guys soon.


----------



## RcDave1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Road course saturday and oval racing on sunday. come on down.


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

.....


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

What are the rules (Motor, battery, etc) for the Thursday night Sportsman class?


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

Road Results

Oval Results

Getting into the swing of things with three weeks down into a 7 week series on the road course and 2 weeks down on the oval we hope to see you all even if just for a weekend at the Coliseum. 

We will be running oval next Sunday for the second week in a row as to not interfere with valentines day and other 1/1 scale racing. Oval will alternate weekends after that up until the 21st of March for the final race of the season.


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

See revised schedule.


----------



## oneway1001 (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you guys run 13.5 foam???
Thanks in advance


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

No we don't run foam tires except on pan cars.


----------



## mojoman (May 19, 2007)

*The Coliseum 2010 Racing Schedule:*

Sat. 2/6/2010- _Snow Out_
Sun. 2/7/2010- _Snow Out_

Sat. 2/13/2010- Week 4 On Road Winter Point Series

Sat. 2/20/2010- Week 5 On Road Winter Point Series
Sun. 2/21/2010- Week 3 Oval Point Series

Sat. 2/27/2010- Test and Tune Practice Day

Sat. 3/6/2010- TCS Warm up Race
Sun. 3/7/2010- *TCS Race*

Sat. 3/13/2010- Week 6 On Road Winter Point Series
Sun. 3/14/2010- Week 4 Oval Point Series

Sat. 3/20/2010- Week 7 Final Race On Road Winter Point Series 
Sun. 3/21/2010- Week 5 Oval Point Series

Sat. 3/27/2010- On Road Club Race
Sun. 3/28/2010- Week 6 Oval Point Series and Season Finale (stay tuned for more details…..)

Sat. 4/3/2010- On Road Club Race


Sat. 4/10/2010- *C Squared Race* Trophies Presented and Door Prizes handed out. (Look For The Flyer).

Sat. 4/17/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 4/24/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 5/1/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 5/8/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 5/15/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 5/22/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 5/29/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 6/5/2010- On Road Club Race

Sat. 6/12/2010- On Road Club Race

Mon. 6/14/2010 to Thurs. 6/17/2010- Track Closed for Sedan Challenge Preparation
*The Coliseum’s “Sedan Challenge”* trophies awarded and door prizes handed out
Sat. 6/19/2010- First three qualifiers
Sunday 6/20/2010- Fourth qualifier and Mains
(Look For The Flyer)

Dates after Sedan Challenge will be posted later in the 2010 year. Look for another on road point series to start in September along with the annual “Dave Mease Memorial Race” to kick off the Oval program in the fall.

See you at the “C”,


----------

